

London photographed from 36 stories up in highest resolution ever for a city - grellas
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/sciencetech/article-1330811/The-incredible-360-degree-panoramic-photo-London.html

======
Pyrodogg
One thing that amazes me about physics, and of which i'm reminded by things
like this, is how much information can pass through a small patch of space and
time.

It might have taken the photographer a while to sequentially photograph the
entire scene. Alternatively, all of that light, from every direction, could be
passing through the space the lens occupied near instantaneously.

